# What do you think? 1980 CJ 7 $1450



## 02crew (Jan 3, 2008)

Found this in the local Auto & RV

http://auto-rv.com/Browse.aspx?AdName=BL9120006

What do you think? All am going to be doing is my own drive and my parents drive. 
Aren't the CJ's bad for frame rott in the rear?
What all do I need to look for, i.e. known problems with CJ's?
I am a mechanic and can fabricate just about anything, so I shouldn't have a problem fixing anything that is wrong with it.

thanks

Mike


----------



## 02crew (Jan 3, 2008)

*Another one gets away !!!!*

Well I called this guy this morning, and set up a time to go check it out. He called me back as I was getting ready to head down to look at it, and another guy had showed up with cash wanting to buy it. Just my luck, someone always gets to something before I do. Back on the hunt I go.:realmad:


----------

